# Babies + introduction



## foreveryours (Sep 3, 2004)

Hi my boyfriends girl Fidget is pregnant 
She is beautiful and has a fantastic personality and should have wonderful kittens. 
She is 13months old and a black DSH 
So i can't wait. 

I'm new here so i'll tell you a bit about myself 
If my signature works the baby pictured below is my baby Binka she is 10mths old and she is a birman 
My partner and his baby Fidget recently moved in 
Both are indoor cats although hence the pregnancy Fidget was not strictly indoors until she moved in here 

I am regestered with the CAV as of about two days ago 
I got my first choice for prefix names which is BeaBIRMAN 
Bea is Latin for "Bringer of Joy" 

Anyway will keep everyone who is interested updated on Fidget and her babies when they arrive


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm curious about why she wasn't spayed as well. However, the fact is she's already expecting and I am glad that you are excited and will help her take good care of the babies. It's obvious they will all be loved and that she will now be strictly indoors - so it looks like things are looking up for this kitty! 

You should have her spayed after the kittens though. I believe you can do this as soon as they are weaned, but be sure to check with your vet. Cats can get pregnant VERY soon after having a litter, so this is very important. 

Do you know when she is due? 

Your other cat is beautiful. You don't see many Birmans around! Welcome to the forum! I'm sure there are many people interested in Fidget and the babies...as we LOVE kitten pictures on this forum (hint, hint!).


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, agaiin! I'm sure you will enjoy the kittens. They are such a miracle! I hope you find wonderful homes for the babies! It's best to keep them together and with mother cat until they are 12 weeks old, so you'll have a lot of time to enjoy them. If you need any help, just ask!

Please tell your boyfriend that Fidget could get pregnant while the kittens are very young. Perhaps you can convince him to get her spayed as soon as she weans the kittens. I know that you are keeping her indoors since she has moved in with you, but, believe it or not, I actually had a Tom find a way into the house one night (about 15 years ago) before my female was spayed! It's amazing how resourceful and brave Toms can be! That was a hard lesson to learn!

AddFran, the cat does not belong to her, as she explained in the "Say Meow" forum.


----------

